# Drew my friend's bettas a while back



## regal_splendens (Nov 24, 2018)

It was around when she first got them, and I thought they were adorable so I just had to draw them! The art is from last year I'm pretty sure. I love doodling bettas all the time, they're super fun to draw. I've probably improved a ton since then, but I still like this enough to post it, haha.


----------



## HannahsHabitats (Nov 14, 2018)

WOW! Super work! Good job!


----------

